# For Stokowski Fans: Your Favorite Stoki Recordings?



## JACE

This thread is for people who enjoy Leopold Stokowski's unique approach to music making.

Which Stokowski recordings have you enjoyed the most?

To get the ball rolling, here are a few of my favorites:

*Tchaikovsky - Francesca da Rimini; Hamlet / Stadium Symphony Orchestra of NY [actually, the NYPO] (Everest)*









*Scriabin - Poem of Ecstasy / Czech PO (London/Phase 4)*
Now available in _Leopold Stokowski: Decca Recordings, 1965-1972 "Original Masters Limited Edition" Vol. 1_
















*Sibelius - Symphony No. 1; Swan of Tuonela / National PO (CBS)*
Now available in _Leopold Stokowski: The Columbia Stereo Recordings_


----------



## joen_cph

_Stoky´s French Connection:_

*Debussy* - _La Mer_ / decca stereo - would be my first choice, together with the Celi/DG.

*Debussy*: _Prelude a l´Apres-Midi_ / decca stereo. Very lush.

*Debussy*: _Nocturnes_ / stereo EMI/Angel

*Bizet*: _Suites l´Arlesienne & Carmen_ / sony stereo

*Ravel*: _Daphnis & Chloe, Suite nr.2_ / decca stereo. Likewise gorgeous.

*Ravel*: _Rapsodie Espagnole _/ EMI/Angel stereo. Quite discreet, but light and mysterious.

And probably his *Franck* _Symphony _/ decca stereo too ...


----------



## bigshot

I really like the Wagner Symphonic Synthesises


----------



## Triplets

joen_cph said:


> _Stoky´s French Connection:_
> 
> *Debussy* - _La Mer_ / decca stereo - would be my first choice, together with the Celi/DG.
> 
> *Debussy*: _Prelude a l´Apres-Midi_ / decca stereo. Very lush.
> 
> *Debussy*: _Nocturnes_ / stereo EMI/Angel
> 
> *Bizet*: _Suites l´Arlesienne & Carmen_ / sony stereo
> 
> *Ravel*: _Daphnis & Chloe, Suite nr.2_ / decca stereo. Likewise gorgeous.
> 
> *Ravel*: _Rapsodie Espagnole _/ EMI/Angel stereo. Quite discreet, but light and mysterious.
> 
> And probably his *Franck* _Symphony _/ decca stereo too ...


I second the Bizet. I would also add his Italian Symphony and the Rachmaninov 2 Concerto that he made with the Composer.


----------



## JACE

Bumping this thread... 

Here's another example of Stoki at his finest:

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade*

















This is Stokowski's Phase 4 recording with the LSO from 1964. (The Cala reissue is also pictured.) It's one of FIVE studio recordings that he made of _Scheherazade_.

In my book, this recording is right up there with Reiner's as one of the best _Scheherazades_ ever committed to tape.

It's also available on Vol. 2 of the Decca Originals sets:










*Anyone else out there want to share their Stokowski love?*


----------



## bigshot

The Philadelphia Petroushka is darn good.


----------



## ptr

I was trying to write a to ten Stokowski list but I can't make up my mind... I will have to to consult The Deep Thoughts Computer and will return to the subject with in the next billion years unless the sum of its labour is "42" again... 

/ptr


----------



## JACE

ptr said:


> I was trying to write a to ten Stokowski list but I can't make up my mind... I will have to to consult The Deep Thoughts Computer and will return to the subject with in the next billion years unless the sum of its labour is "42" again...


ptr, if you're able to extract any data from The Deep Thoughts Computer, I'd love to hear your findings!


----------



## hpowders

Mahler Symphony #8. New York Philharmonic conducted by Leopold Stokowski live from Carnegie Hall in 1950.

Still remains one of the greatest performances of Mahler's own favorite Mahler symphony.


----------



## Dirge

Ralph VAUGHAN WILLIAMS: Symphony No. 6
w/NYPO [CBS/Sony, 1949]

Igor STRAVINSKY: _Pétrouchka_ (1911 version … more or less)
w/Leopold Stokowski Symphony Orchestra [RCA/Testament, 1950]

Nicolai RIMSKY-KORSAKOV: _Scheherazade_
w/Philharmonia [EMI/Testament, 1951]

Dmitri SHOSTAKOVICH: Symphony No. 11
w/Houston SO [EMI, 1959]

Charles IVES: Symphony No. 4
w/American SO [CBS, 1965]

Vaughan Williams' Sixth Symphony has been lucky on record, but Stokowski and the New Yorkers bring a bit more intensity to the table than do, say, Abravanel/Utah SO [Vanguard] or A. Davis/BBC SO [Teldec]-just to name two other favorites. Stokowski plays the original version, however, so it's easy to justify having a recording of the final version. The recorded sound is pretty good by 1949 standards, but Abravanel and Davis have the advantage of excellent stereo.

Stokowski's is the Mr. Toad's Wild Ride of _Pétrouchka_ performances, but there's a method to the madness that holds the inspired lunacy/risk-taking together for me; it's by far the most entertaining account of _Pétrouchka_ that I know and probably my favorite Stokowski-led performance on record. The 1950 recorded sound is somewhat primitive, with some garish instrumental balances. Listen at your own risk. I'm not much of a fan of _Scheherazade _these days, but the account of it on the same Testament disc is as compelling as any I've heard.

Shostakovich's Eleventh Symphony is given as vivid and atmospheric a performance as I can imagine, with Stokowski in no less a storytelling mode than he is in _Scheherazade_. Among many nifty little touches, I particularly like the little brass episode in the middle of the first movement, which has something of a mariachi/_El salón México _quality.

Ives' unwieldy Fourth Symphony hasn't been lucky on disc, but Stokowski gives it the most spirited and Ivesian (if not the most neat and tidy) performance I've heard.

Other fascinating performances include the 1932 account of Sibelius' Fourth Symphony with a severely pared-down Depression-era Philadelphia Orchestra and an unexpected 1952 account of Monteverdi's _Vespro della beata Vergine_ with the University of Illinois SO (the various instrumental solos over hushed chorus in the middle section of the Magnificat are charmingly done).


----------



## hpowders

Probably the best sonic restoration of the great Stokowski Mahler 8th from 1950 is found in the mammoth box of live performances of all the Mahler symphonies by the NY Philharmonic. Excellent mono!


----------



## JACE

Just noticed this new box, which was issued last week:










Leopold Stokowski recorded 23 LPs for Decca's PHASE 4 label between 1964 and 1973. All this material has been reissued on CD before (by Decca and Cala) but this is the first time everything has been released in a single box.

The set includes:

BACH-STOKOWSKI
--- BWV4 'Jesus Christus, Gottes Sohn' Chorale from Cantata 4: 1972 Czech Philharmonic
--- BWV487 'Mein Jesu, was für Seelenweh' BWV487: 1972 Czech Philharmonic
--- BWV565 Toccata & Fugue in D minor: 1972 Czech Philharmonic
--- BWV582 Passacaglia & Fugue in C minor: 1972 Czech Philharmonic
--- BWV680 Chorale Prelude 'Wir glauben all an einen Gott': 1972 Czech Philharmonic
--- BWV853 Well-Tempered Klavier: Book I, No.8: 1972 Czech Philharmonic
BEETHOVEN
--- Symphony 5: 1969 London Philharmonic
--- Symphony 7: 1973 Royal Philharmonic
--- Symphony 9: 1967 London Symphony
--- Egmont Overture: 1973 Royal Philharmonic
BERLIOZ
--- Symphonie fantastique: 1968 New Philharmonia
--- La Damnation de Faust - Ballet des Sylphes: 1969 London Symphony
BORODIN Prince Igor - Polovtsian Dances: 1969 Royal Philharmonic with chorus
BRAHMS Symphony 1: 1972 London Symphony "live" *
BYRD Earl of Salisbury Pavane & Gigue, orch. Stokowski: 1974 London Symphony
CHOPIN Mazurka Op.17, No.4, orch. Stokowski: 1974 London Symphony
CLARKE Prince of Denmark's March, orch. Stokowski: 1974 London Symphony
DEBUSSY
--- La cathédrale engloutie, orch. Stokowski: 1965 New Philharmonia
--- La Mer: 1969 London Symphony
--- Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune: 1972 London Symphony "live" *
DUPARC Extase, orch. Stokowski: 1974 London Symphony
DVORAK Slavonic Dance Op.46, No.2: 1972 Czech Philharmonic
ELGAR Enigma Variations: 1972 Czech Philharmonic
FRANCK Symphony in D minor: 1970 Hilversum Radio Philharmonic
GLAZUNOV Violin Concerto: 1972 with Sylvia Marcovici, London Symphony "live"*
HANDEL Messiah highlights: 1966 London Symphony
IVES Orchestral Set No.2: 1970 London Symphony
MESSIAEN L'Ascension: 1970 London Symphony
MUSSORGSKY
--- Boris Godunov Symphonic Synthesis, orch. Stokowski: 1968 Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
--- Night on Bare Mountain, orch. Stokowski: 1967 London Symphony
--- Pictures at an Exhibition, orch. Stokowski: 1965 New Philharmonia
PURCELL Trumpet Voluntary: see CLARK Prince of Denmark's March
RACHMANINOV Prelude Op.3, No.2, orch. Stokowski: 1972 Czech Philharmonic RAVEL
RAVEL Daphnis et Chloé Suite 2: 1969 London Symphony
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV
--- Capriccio espagnol: 1973 New Philharmonia
--- Scheherazade: 1964 London Symphony
SCHUBERT Symphony 8 'Unfinished': 1969 London Philharmonic
--- Moment Musicaux D780, No.3, orch. Stokowski: 1974 London Symphony
SCRIABIN Poème de l'extase: 1972 Czech Philharmonic
STRAVINSKY
--- Firebird Suite: 1967 London Symphony
--- Pastorale: 1969 Royal Philharmonic
TCHAIKOVSKY
--- Symphony 5: 1966 New Philharmonia
--- 1812 Overture: 1969 Royal Philharmonic with chorus
--- Marche Slave
-------1967 London Symphony
-------1972 London Symphony "live" *
--- Romeo & Juliet: 1968 Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
--- Sleeping Beauty Suite: 1965 New Philharmonia
--- Swan Lake Suite: 1965 New Philharmonia
--- Song without words Op.40, No.6, orch. Stokowski: 1974 London Symphony
VIVALDI Four Seasons Op.8, No.1-4: 1966 with Hugh Bean, New Philharmonia
WAGNER
--- Die Meistersinger Overture: 1972 London Symphony "live" *
--- Das Rheingold - Entrance of the Gods into Valhalla: 1966 London Symphony
--- Die Walküre - Ride of the Valkyries: 1966 London Symphony
--- Siegfried - Forest Murmurs: 1966 London Symphony
--- Götterdämmerung - Dawn & Siegfried's Rhine Journey: 1966 London Symphony
--- Götterdämmerung - Siegfried's Death & Funeral March: 1966 London Symphony


----------



## Pugg

> Leopold Stokowski recorded 23 LPs for Decca's PHASE 4 label between 1964 and 1973. All this material has been reissued on CD before (by Decca and Cala) but this is the first time everything has been released in a single box.


I've notices that also, so I am holding back this time.


----------



## david johnson

I greatly enjoy his Bach transcriptions and his recordings of the Enesco and List Rhapsodies.


----------



## Bill Cooke

Many of my favorites have been mentioned already: 

Rimsky Korsakav: Scheherezade, LSO, 1964
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 11, Houston SO, 1958
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1, NPO
Francesca da Ramini, Everest
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody No. 1, LSO

Also very fond of:

Debussy: La Mer, LSO
Bach: Toccato & Fugue in D Minor, Leopold Stokowski SO, 1957
Martin: Petite Symphonie Concertante, LSSO, 1957
Holst: The Planets, LAPO, 1956
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstasy, HSO, Everest
Khachaturian: Symphony No. 3, CSO


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

1939-40 Shostakovich 5th & 6th
1935-37 Stravinsky Petrushka and Firebird Suite
1927 Rimsky-Korsakov Scheherazade
1958 Tchaikovsky Francesca da Rimini and Hamlet


----------



## bigshot

I love the Wagner symphonic synthesis stuff. (I don't know the plural of synthesis). The early Victor Petroushka is pretty special too. Some don't like Stoki's Tchaikovsky, but I do.

Oh look! I already said a lot of this. And I took a stab at a plural.


----------



## Heck148

Lots of the general commercial releases have already been cited - so I'll add on that is a bit outside that list -

*Shostakovich -Sym #10 - ChicagoSO, live, 3/66*; wonderful performance, really exciting and powerful, my favorite version of the work....included in CSO Archival set <<Chicago Symphony - The First 100 Years>>


----------



## Josquin13

I've liked Stokowski most in the music of Debussy and Ravel, Rimsky-Korsakov, and the Mahler 8th that has been spoken of--I think it must have helped that as a young man Stokowski was in the audience for the premiere of Mahler's 8th, which Mahler conducted.

My favorites among Stokowski's Debussy recordings are his early "Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun" on the Cala label (not in the best sound), which is 'other worldly', and his EMI 3 Nocturnes, which is one of the finest recordings of the Nocturnes I know (along with Dutoit's in Montreal):

https://www.amazon.com/Stokowski-Pl...255094&sr=1-1&keywords=stokowski+debussy+cala
https://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Nocturnes-Prelude-Afternoon-Stokowski/dp/B00004TIPT

Although his Wagner can exhaust me, I have to be in the mood for it.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn

Heck148 said:


> Lots of the general commercial releases have already been cited - so I'll add on that is a bit outside that list -
> 
> *Shostakovich -Sym #10 - ChicagoSO, live, 3/66*; wonderful performance, really exciting and powerful, my favorite version of the work....included in CSO Archival set <<Chicago Symphony - The First 100 Years>>


I've heard about this. I wish there were a cheaper way to acquire it!


----------



## chill782002

The 1946 radio broadcast of Rachmaninov's Symphony No 2 with the Hollywood Bowl Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Radames

JACE said:


> This thread is for people who enjoy Leopold Stokowski's unique approach to music making.
> 
> Which Stokowski recordings have you enjoyed the most?
> 
> To get the ball rolling, here are a few of my favorites:
> 
> *Tchaikovsky - Francesca da Rimini; Hamlet / Stadium Symphony Orchestra of NY [actually, the NYPO] (Everest)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


He actually made a later recording of that work with the London Symphony that I like BETTER - that's because he added a gong note at the end and he lets resonate. Very melodramatic!

His late recording of Mahler's 2nd is very good too.


----------



## Merl

Radames said:


> He actually made a later recording of that work with the London Symphony that I like BETTER - that's because he added a gong note at the end and he lets resonate. Very melodramatic!


Ooooh, I've not heard that. Off to investigate!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

JACE said:


> Just noticed this new box, which was issued last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopold Stokowski recorded 23 LPs for Decca's PHASE 4 label between 1964 and 1973. All this material has been reissued on CD before (by Decca and Cala) but this is the first time everything has been released in a single box.
> 
> The set includes:
> 
> BACH-STOKOWSKI
> --- BWV4 'Jesus Christus, Gottes Sohn' Chorale from Cantata 4: 1972 Czech Philharmonic
> --- BWV487 'Mein Jesu, was für Seelenweh' BWV487: 1972 Czech Philharmonic
> --- BWV565 Toccata & Fugue in D minor: 1972 Czech Philharmonic
> --- BWV582 Passacaglia & Fugue in C minor: 1972 Czech Philharmonic
> --- BWV680 Chorale Prelude 'Wir glauben all an einen Gott': 1972 Czech Philharmonic
> --- BWV853 Well-Tempered Klavier: Book I, No.8: 1972 Czech Philharmonic
> BEETHOVEN
> --- Symphony 5: 1969 London Philharmonic
> --- Symphony 7: 1973 Royal Philharmonic
> --- Symphony 9: 1967 London Symphony
> --- Egmont Overture: 1973 Royal Philharmonic
> BERLIOZ
> --- Symphonie fantastique: 1968 New Philharmonia
> --- La Damnation de Faust - Ballet des Sylphes: 1969 London Symphony
> BORODIN Prince Igor - Polovtsian Dances: 1969 Royal Philharmonic with chorus
> BRAHMS Symphony 1: 1972 London Symphony "live" *
> BYRD Earl of Salisbury Pavane & Gigue, orch. Stokowski: 1974 London Symphony
> CHOPIN Mazurka Op.17, No.4, orch. Stokowski: 1974 London Symphony
> CLARKE Prince of Denmark's March, orch. Stokowski: 1974 London Symphony
> DEBUSSY
> --- La cathédrale engloutie, orch. Stokowski: 1965 New Philharmonia
> --- La Mer: 1969 London Symphony
> --- Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune: 1972 London Symphony "live" *
> DUPARC Extase, orch. Stokowski: 1974 London Symphony
> DVORAK Slavonic Dance Op.46, No.2: 1972 Czech Philharmonic
> ELGAR Enigma Variations: 1972 Czech Philharmonic
> FRANCK Symphony in D minor: 1970 Hilversum Radio Philharmonic
> GLAZUNOV Violin Concerto: 1972 with Sylvia Marcovici, London Symphony "live"*
> HANDEL Messiah highlights: 1966 London Symphony
> IVES Orchestral Set No.2: 1970 London Symphony
> MESSIAEN L'Ascension: 1970 London Symphony
> MUSSORGSKY
> --- Boris Godunov Symphonic Synthesis, orch. Stokowski: 1968 Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
> --- Night on Bare Mountain, orch. Stokowski: 1967 London Symphony
> --- Pictures at an Exhibition, orch. Stokowski: 1965 New Philharmonia
> PURCELL Trumpet Voluntary: see CLARK Prince of Denmark's March
> RACHMANINOV Prelude Op.3, No.2, orch. Stokowski: 1972 Czech Philharmonic RAVEL
> RAVEL Daphnis et Chloé Suite 2: 1969 London Symphony
> RIMSKY-KORSAKOV
> --- Capriccio espagnol: 1973 New Philharmonia
> --- Scheherazade: 1964 London Symphony
> SCHUBERT Symphony 8 'Unfinished': 1969 London Philharmonic
> --- Moment Musicaux D780, No.3, orch. Stokowski: 1974 London Symphony
> SCRIABIN Poème de l'extase: 1972 Czech Philharmonic
> STRAVINSKY
> --- Firebird Suite: 1967 London Symphony
> --- Pastorale: 1969 Royal Philharmonic
> TCHAIKOVSKY
> --- Symphony 5: 1966 New Philharmonia
> --- 1812 Overture: 1969 Royal Philharmonic with chorus
> --- Marche Slave
> -------1967 London Symphony
> -------1972 London Symphony "live" *
> --- Romeo & Juliet: 1968 Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
> --- Sleeping Beauty Suite: 1965 New Philharmonia
> --- Swan Lake Suite: 1965 New Philharmonia
> --- Song without words Op.40, No.6, orch. Stokowski: 1974 London Symphony
> VIVALDI Four Seasons Op.8, No.1-4: 1966 with Hugh Bean, New Philharmonia
> WAGNER
> --- Die Meistersinger Overture: 1972 London Symphony "live" *
> --- Das Rheingold - Entrance of the Gods into Valhalla: 1966 London Symphony
> --- Die Walküre - Ride of the Valkyries: 1966 London Symphony
> --- Siegfried - Forest Murmurs: 1966 London Symphony
> --- Götterdämmerung - Dawn & Siegfried's Rhine Journey: 1966 London Symphony
> --- Götterdämmerung - Siegfried's Death & Funeral March: 1966 London Symphony


I put this one on my Amazon wish list. If the price drops a bit, I will go for it.

I hate you guys.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Three lps: Two London Phase Fours and an RCA shaded dog.....Scheherazade with the London Symphony, Beethoven Ninth/London Symphony and the RCA album titled, _Rhapsodies_ including works by Liszt, Enescu and Smetana.


----------



## PMarlowe

How's the sound quality on the new(ish) box? How does it compare to the earlier boxes (the 5- and 6-CD boxes) and/or any of the earlier individual CDs?


----------



## Vasks

Tchaikovsky - Francesca da Rimini
Khachaturian - Symphony #3
Shostakovich - Symphony #6


----------



## starthrower

PMarlowe said:


> How's the sound quality on the new(ish) box? How does it compare to the earlier boxes (the 5- and 6-CD boxes) and/or any of the earlier individual CDs?


I just received the Phase 4 box. I'll report back after listening.


----------



## bigshot

Lots of duplications from previous sets with the Phase 4 box


----------



## starthrower

bigshot said:


> Lots of duplications from previous sets with the Phase 4 box


I didn't have anything which is why I bought it. Some Amazon reviewers complained about compressed sound, but I'm just going to concentrate on the music and Stowkoski's interpretations.


----------



## 13hm13

Gotta hand it to folks at UMG (Decca/DG/Philips/etc) ... they make the best commercials.

Admitted guilty pleasure: Sometimes, I'll visit their YouTube channels and binge-watch an hours' worth 

Case in point:


----------



## PMarlowe

starthrower said:


> I didn't have anything which is why I bought it. Some Amazon reviewers complained about compressed sound, but I'm just going to concentrate on the music and Stowkoski's interpretations.


Same here. Would love to hear your assessment. Look forward to it.

I've been listening on Spotify to the older boxes (Vols. 1 and 2) and they sounds quite good to me. Someone I know who has Vol.1 complained about the sound on the finale of Firebird Suite, the piece he bought the box for, but he could not tell whether the problem was with the original recording and mix. He seemed to recall (going back decades) that his LP version didn't sound like that (though he admited his stereo equipment at the time was not optimal). I listened to it and did not feel as though it was a digital transfer issue. Seems more like a performance/recording issue (if any).


----------



## bigshot

starthrower said:


> I didn't have anything which is why I bought it. Some Amazon reviewers complained about compressed sound, but I'm just going to concentrate on the music and Stowkoski's interpretations.


A lot of people confuse loud music with compressed. There's some very loud music on this set.


----------



## 13hm13

bigshot said:


> A lot of people confuse loud music with compressed. There's some very loud music on this set.


Some of that Decca P4 is both.

I definitely have heard the "compression" in P4 that folks are complaining about. But it has been there from the first Lp to the most modern UMG release. It's in the master tape -- always has been, always will be.

*BTW: *I would not call this "compression" per se. It's more like clipping (a type of distortion) ... and, yeah, it sound horrible. The P4 engineers should've compressed if they wanted loud (dynamic) passages to track ok in the turntable/stylus's of the day.


----------



## starthrower

I'm not a nitpicking audiophile so it's not a big deal. I've listened to a couple of discs and they sound fine to me. If I come across something that sounds bad I'll mention the recording. I haven't listened to the Firebird yet. I just finished listening to the Messiaen/Ives album and it sounds beautiful.


----------



## Ras

My favorite is the Sony/Columbia recording of Beethoven's Emperor Concerto with Glenn Gould on piano.

Are there similar recordings with Stokowski in good sound?
I like that huge larger than life sound in this heroic music.


----------



## PMarlowe

starthrower said:


> I'm not a nitpicking audiophile so it's not a big deal. I've listened to a couple of discs and they sound fine to me. If I come across something that sounds bad I'll mention the recording. I haven't listened to the Firebird yet. I just finished listening to the Messiaen/Ives album and it sounds beautiful.


I generally have the same view. I've been listening on Spotify to the older boxes both on my stereo at home and using in-ear earbuds. I think these recordings might be best suited for play on a home stereo.

Try the final movement of Beethoven's Ninth. That struck me as distorted in places, which could be the result of the way it was initially recorded.


----------

